# Rabbit combinations



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Just wondering what rabbit combinations people have and what ones work best? Mainly meaning for people who have rabbits living as a trio or 4 as I'm either going to have 3 or maybe 4 bunnies living together in the future. 

I have mum and dad (living separately for now) and 2 separate litters of babies at the mo (newest litter with mum) we are keeping 1 baby from 1st litter (vet thinks it's a male) and MAYBE 1 from the 2nd litter so not sure what sex we should go for?

Be interesting to see what others do successfully and see what probs people have/have had! 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are keeping a boy back from the first litter, I would go for a doe so you have 2 does and 2 bucks.
At the moment I have 2 trios both consisting of 2 does and one buck, but I have had a trio that had 2 bucks (brothers) and one doe. As I have said before it is all about the personality of the rabbits which you will learn as they grow 

I would suggest finding a vet that can sex your rabbits or a good breeder (you can sex rabbits from day 1 if you know what you are looking for) that can give you a hand, the last thing you need is to miss sex the babies


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Dad is quite quiet I would say, bit grumpy at the mo as he's on his own and was neutered last month. He sometimes bites when you pick him up so not the happiest of bunnies! Mum is relaxed and calm, she's lovely and licks our hands,has done since we got her! I've never seen them fight so not sure who the dominant one was when they were together? 
The baby we are keeping (male) is one of the quieter ones so hoping as a trio they should work?


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Also, meant to say my vet said she was quite confident she sexed them all correctly,I'm taking them bac next week (they'll be 7wks) so she can look again so we'll see how accurate she was.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

When they were together did you notice which one used to go over and put their head down in front of the other expecting a grooming?


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> When they were together did you notice which one used to go over and put their head down in front of the other expecting a grooming?


Ah no I didn't, didn't know that's what to look for in order to know the dominant one! Is there always a dominant one or can they live as equals?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> Ah no I didn't, didn't know that's what to look for in order to know the dominant one! Is there always a dominant one or can they live as equals?


There will always be one more dominant than the other 
I will pretty much guarantee the doe is the most dominant (isn't it always that way :lol.

Once they are all neutered and their hormones have settled they will have calmer personalities anyway, I am almost certain that the buck and doe will bond if done properly. To be on the safe side I would probably keep back the quiter of the babies for a better chance they will just slot into a group


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

The baby from the 1st litter is one of the quiet ones so should work ok! What about if I decide to keep one from the 2nd litter? Do I go for a quieter one again? 
xx


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

i once had 5 together 4 bucks and 1 doe and i only had to take 1 of the bucks out but that was because he didnt want to share the food they were sons and mother and all got on fine


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had a trio which was 2 does, 1 buck. A 5 which was 3 does, 2 bucks. Then a 6 which was 3 bucks, 3 does. And my 7 now is 4 does, 3 bucks. I will add that, looking at how they behave, I couldnt add another doe to my group, I have 2 strong characters now, that wouldnt allow it.

*Heidi*


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

It all depends on the temperament of each rabbit, but personally I found it difficult to bond groups with two bucks. 
I have two trios one has a buck and two does and the other has three does. The three does were with a buck as a four, but we unfortunately lost him last year.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

pastry black pud and bacon go well with rabbit:wink:


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Im hoping it'll all work with the bonding and they'll all get on ok! Think I need keep a girl from the 2nd litter to balance the group to 2 does and 2 bucks. 

B3rnie....when introducing a 4th to a bonded trio how do I go about it? Or do i not bond the trio until the 4th is ready? Not def I'm keeping a 4th might be easier to just keep 1 from 1st litter and keep a trio. Advice would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> Im hoping it'll all work with the bonding and they'll all get on ok! Think I need keep a girl from the 2nd litter to balance the group to 2 does and 2 bucks.
> 
> B3rnie....when introducing a 4th to a bonded trio how do I go about it? Or do i not bond the trio until the 4th is ready? Not def I'm keeping a 4th might be easier to just keep 1 from 1st litter and keep a trio. Advice would be appreciated


The two babies will be ready to bond into the group at roughly the same time.
Soo what I would be tempted to do is bond mum and dad *after* mum has been spayed.

And then once the babies have been spayed and neutered add them both at the same time

Please don't be tempted to bond them all before everyone is spayed and neutered because 1: you will need to split up after the op for recovery anyway and 2 you are risking hormones kicking in and causing fights within the group.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> The two babies will be ready to bond into the group at roughly the same time.
> Soo what I would be tempted to do is bond mum and dad *after* mum has been spayed.
> 
> And then once the babies have been spayed and neutered add them both at the same time
> ...


Thank you. No I def won't attempt to bond any before they've been spayed/neutered, when I do bond and they are together I want it to be forever, so I'll never need to split them! 
Would you recommend a doe from 2nd litter if I were to keep one? How long would I let mum and dad live as a pair before I introduce the 2 babies? And would I bond the babies as a pair before putting in with mum and dad?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> Thank you. No I def won't attempt to bond any before they've been spayed/neutered, when I do bond and they are together I want it to be forever, so I'll never need to split them!
> Would you recommend a doe from 2nd litter if I were to keep one? How long would I let mum and dad live as a pair before I introduce the 2 babies? And would I bond the babies as a pair before putting in with mum and dad?


I'd probably go for a doe from the second litter so that it evens out the group 
Mum and dad will have been together for a couple of months once the kits are neutered and recovered, so 6-8 weeks after the babies have been neutered you can bond both babies into the group.
I would do the bond them as a quad, rather than bonding as a pair and then introducing them because this will cause more stress


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I'd probably go for a doe from the second litter so that it evens out the group
> Mum and dad will have been together for a couple of months once the kits are neutered and recovered, so 6-8 weeks after the babies have been neutered you can bond both babies into the group.
> I would do the bond them as a quad, rather than bonding as a pair and then introducing them because this will cause more stress


So it'll be ok to bond as a 4 even tho it'll only be mum and dad that 'know each other'? I was thinking bonding a 4 would be alot harder than a 3 but if it's ok to just put both babies in that have been living separately in with mum and dad then it may be ok! 
Does it have to be neutral territory? Will it be ok to add the 2 babies into mum and dads hutch?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> So it'll be ok to bond as a 4 even tho it'll only be mum and dad that 'know each other'? I was thinking bonding a 4 would be alot harder than a 3 but if it's ok to just put both babies in that have been living separately in with mum and dad then it may be ok!
> Does it have to be neutral territory? Will it be ok to add the 2 babies into mum and dads hutch?


Yes it is fine and a lot less stressful then bonding slowly IMO, a group is a lot harder than a pair because the dynamics of the group needs to be watched closely, and it takes a lot longer to bond a group than it does a pair.

I have told you a few times now, *yes * bonding needs to be done on neutral territory, and NO it will not be ok to add the babies to mum and dads hutch.

Please be aware that even if you do follow my advice step by step (I've already given you the guide I follow) it might still not work, you could still end up with 2 pairs or even 4 single bunnies due to the group not working.
Do you have space to have 2 pairs if the group doesn't work?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 3 does and a buck living together happily, they are all neutered.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yes it is fine and a lot less stressful then bonding slowly IMO, a group is a lot harder than a pair because the dynamics of the group needs to be watched closely, and it takes a lot longer to bond a group than it does a pair.
> 
> I have told you a few times now, *yes * bonding needs to be done on neutral territory, and NO it will not be ok to add the babies to mum and dads hutch.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have space if that happens. Was just asking for some advice about bonding a 4 as always been about a trio before,I am
new to all this remember!
It's the chance everyone must take when intending
to bond so of it doesn't go to plan then I'll cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> I have 3 does and a buck living together happily, they are all neutered.


How did you go about bonding? Hopefully mine will live as a 4 just like yours  xx


----------

